# 30 G planted



## Rabbit (Jul 3, 2016)

This is my new set up.

Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.

30 Gallaons
CO2
Neon Tertra.
Danios
Catfish
Amano

2 Mainland something or others

PLANTS....

the tiny bubbles are CO2


----------

